# H&R Springs and Sways Special at AWE Tuning



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

It’s time to flatten out your cornering with *H&R Springs and Sway Bars:* The perfect performance upgrade for any enthusiast. Special pricing on H&R Springs and Sway Bars is available for a limited time at AWE Tuning. 

*View all your options here. Need advice? Technical data? Ready to place an order? PM or email me with any questions you may have!*


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Amplify your cars attitude with the *H&R Springs and Sway Bars Special* at AWE Tuning, time is running out! 

*See all your options here. 

We have been working with H&R for many years and have installed thousands of different suspension setups. Are the H&R Sport Springs comfortable enough? Which sway bar thickness to go with? We’ll help you get what you need, and I’m just a PM away!*


----------



## Jas2589 (Oct 21, 2016)

How much for the sway bar. I have a A6 c5 2.7t


----------

